# FAC -November 2013



## Marchwind

I'll begin by saying Congratulations to Kris! Very exciting news :clap: is this your first grandchild?

This is the Fiber Arts Chat (FAC). Each month there is a new one posted, not always on time :smack. But we come here to talk about all sorts of things that are going on in our lives, not just fibery stuff. If you are new to the Fiber Arts Forum this is a great place to introduce yourself. Or, you are always welcome to start a new thread. If you are new to the fiber arts we welcome you with open arms. Feel free to ask for help or share your skills and knowledge with us.

November came roaring in here in Kalamazoo. High winds warnings all night and it is still windy this morning but not bad. I haven't been out so I don't know what damage if any was done. At least the heavy rain has stopped for now. 

Hercsmama isn't it pretty when the leaves fall? We have so many green leaves still on the trees. People will never be able to get all their leaves raked before the snow flys. There is some talk of a big lake effects snow fall in a week or so. It's still really warm so if it happens I can't imagine it sticking around for long.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm

Typical autumn day today but unseasonably warm still. The trees are at their peak right now. I love driving around and getting color ideas for my dyeing.


----------



## IowaLez

I have been so busy, I haven't had time to participate here. Hi, Everybody! Busy is good, altho it leaves me little time to play. Thanks to that, we were able to get our large propane tank filled at summer rates, plus we locked in that rate for the Winter. $1.18 per gallon!

Got the garden all put to bed, seeds collected and saved (but not threshed or cleaned), got my Seed Savers Exchange yearbook listings done (I now have 112 varieties), and in mid-Sept I had my ankle surgery done. I have been sans walking boot for a bit over a week. It feels much better with that extra bone gone.

Gotta get me woolen animals going to sell in Decorah for Xmas, the town holiday shopping opener is in late November.

Today I qualified to participate in an international Phase 3 drug trial for FAP patients. It goes until 2016, with final data collection in October of 2016. It's being done for a pharma company, of course, but so far the new drug eflornithine, combined with the old drug, sulindac, has shown great promise for stopping the progression to cancer for FAP patients. I get paid at the end, plus the first year of tests and all the drugs are included. It's a randomized double-blind study, so nobody knows who is getting what drug or placebo. I have participated in research at Mayo before. The trials are being done at MD Anderson, Cleveland Clinic, Dana Farber, Mayo Rochester, and more. 

The research coordinator is sending me the 23 page (!!!!) consent form, and she is submitting me to the primary research doctor for final approval. We feel it is vitally important to assist all research when you have something rare; and 100% cancer-risk, even with the best treatment. I also participated in a research project to identify the genetic mutations for pancreatic cancer, last year at Mayo. These things involve all sorts of stuff, the pancreatic cancer one had me complete a written/photos food study of my diet, that was very complex, and took a good deal of time to complete.

I got Stan 4 new cookbooks, so he has been making things from them. I got 3 1st Editions, one was Momofuku Milk Bar, that has the Crack Pie in it. We have it at every holiday meal. Google "Crack Pie" to see pics and recipe. It is so sweet, one small serving knocks you over in a coma. Even sugar-crazy kids, like my granddaughters, collapse in sugar-overload and can't eat the whole small piece. It is kinda like a pecan pie but waaaay better. "Crack Pie" is trademarked, and they sell the pies for $40 each in NYC! Once you have it, you won't want anything else! Trust me, it is worth making it!

Cold here, windy, gray and dreary mostly. Got some great sweet potatoes from the garden this year. Got popcorn, too.

Gotta go back to the grindstone now...


----------



## Kris in MI

IowaLez *$1.18* a gallon? Is that the true price or a typo? Oh my gosh, if we could get propane that cheap DH might go back to heating with that instead of wood! I think our quoted lock in price for this heating season was right about $2 a gallon, and since we have the wood burner, we hardly go through any propane anymore, so we didn't even qualify for the minimum order to get that price. Our tank was just filled in June, anyway.

Marchwind, this will be my second grandchild. First by blood, although my granddaughter has been in the family since before she was born (long story, her mama and my son have been friends for years, through military service, and got together after mama and bio dad split up while my son was in his last deployment) and my son is the only dad she's ever known. He was in the delivery room when she was born and got to cut the cord. I'm kind of hoping this next one will be a boy, no particular reason, but then I'd have one of each and that's a good way to start! Well, and maybe because I started collecting cute little boy fabric years ago and would love to make it into a crib quilt soon. . .


----------



## IowaLez

Not a typo at all. It was $1.14 earlier in the Summer. We belong to the local farmer's coop, and they sell who knows how much to the farmers for the grain drier bins, to dry the corn crop. if you are all paid up and have your tank filled before Sept 1st you lock in that price for the winter heating season. Our house is all electric except the furnace. We use about 1500 gals a year, I think, our old house isn't insulated all that great.


----------



## au natural

I'm waiting, most impatiently, for my lazy kate. It's on back order and I have to wait for a whole week!  We are an instant gratification nation aren't we...


----------



## Pearl B

I am :hysterical:. I really dislike waiting for things on backorder.


----------



## BlueberryChick

I may be showing my age, but I remember waiting "6-8 weeks for your order to process"! Now, more than 6-8 _days_ seems like too much. 

P.S. I'm watching tracking for a ball winder that I ordered earlier this week :teehee:


----------



## Marchwind

au natural, you know that you can use a shoebox and knitting needles while you wait. or ply from a center pull ball.


----------



## IowaLez

Well, how about when a customer emails you and says they want to buy X, but can't decide what color/s. So then they don't get back to you for 3 weeks, to tell you and pay you. So then a week after that, they want to know where their stuff is, because "they ordered it a few weeks ago." Arrggghhh!

I forgot to say I went to the ENT Dr last Weds, and he removed that brown spot from the roof of my mouth. I will get the path report on Monday, but we don't expect bad news. He also treated a sore under my tongue where I had bit it hard while eating popcorn a few weeks ago. My gums had trauma there that wasn't healing, he said. He told me I was going to have 5 stitches in all. In the end I didn't have to have any stitches, but the cautery tool was crazy stuff. When he touched my flesh, it sizzled with electricity, and I felt the heat (not at the 2 spots, it was all numbed up). But eeewww!!!! The smell was so nasty! A combo of burnt hair and super-charred meat. Not only does it smell, you also taste it at the same time. It's in between smell and taste, really weird. That wouldn't go away until I got home and rinsed my mouth with the salt water they told me to make and use.

Since then, all I can manage to eat is soft stuff. I tried potato gnochi with alfredo sauce and couldn't hack it. It hurts! So I have been living (miserably) on cottage cheese, scrambled eggs, soft white bread, pudding, and baloney (not a baloney sandwich, that hurts). There are 4 large artichokes laughing at me in the fridge, and some bacon teasing me. I want to eat some meat! Oh, I know I could eat mashed potatoes with gravy. Maybe I can have that today sometime. 

Oh, me-oh-my, I am existing in a food desert... I had to watch Stan eat some lamb chops last night. At least he didn't make me clean up, and see all the bones and leftovers snickering at me, too.


----------



## bergere

Spinning Gotland yarn.

68* yesterday morning.... beyond crazy! Poor animals and plants do not know which way is up.

Thinking of shearing my Finn ewe Adda later today. Fleece is getting long enough its starting to felt in places.
Should have enough warm weather left, so she will have some growth before it gets cold.

Love Artichokes! You are lucky IowaLez!


----------



## Marchwind

Ooooo Lezlie that sound nasty, your poor mouth. At least mouth wound heal quickly. Maybe get into making smoothies and milkshakes. Hope it heals quickly and well.


----------



## bergere

Yike IOWLez.. I did not read that part.

Hope you will be ok!!


----------



## Ana Bluebird

Ouch, IowaLez, sounds awful, but I read your "


> I am existing in a food desert


 as "I am existing in a food dessert", and thought, I could do that! Milk shakes, now that sounds good. 

Can't believe it's November already, but I knew it was so when everyone went Halloween crazy. It's not the candy here as much as it's the dressing up---for all ages! There must be something psychological there. Fiber wise, I am forcing myself to finishing up old projects and am actually making some progress. Happy Fall, everyone!


----------



## Pearl B

Details, details.......... :bouncy:


----------



## Woodpecker

I got my bone scan results the other day. The good news is there isn't any sign of cancer the bad spot is that they still don't know what is wrong with my should. My oncologist wants me to get an MRI and thinks it could be an old injury. I figured I would update you all as you so graciously pray for me.


----------



## Kris in MI

Will continue to keep you in my prayers, Woodpecker

WIHH, what a beautiful wheel! Seeing all the pictures of everyone's spinning wheels is surely going to get me in trouble one of these days. . . I'm starting to think maybe I need one of my own!


----------



## Wind in Her Hair

still praying for you, Woodpecker! :grouphug: They tell me shoulders are better taken care of sooner rather than later. Hoping and praying yours will be resolved quickly. 

- and Pearl, for more info and details regarding my new acquisition :grin: - see this thread...

http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/country-homemaking/fiber-arts/499703-look-whats-coming-live-me.html
Kris in Mi, you need at LEAST one! :grin: Don't listen to me - I am out of my head! :teehee:


----------



## SvenskaFlicka

Day before yesterday I cast on for my SIL's Christmas sweater.

Cast on 529 stitches, decrease by 16 every 4 or 5 rows after the first welt of 6 rows.

I've already used three balls of yarn.  But I figure it will take 12-15 balls, so not so bad, progress wise! :teehee:

It looks like a wreath!


----------



## ejagno

Still reeling from a wild and crazy day yesterday. At 7am we were greeted at the door of our restaurant with a crew from HGTV wanting to film our restaurant for an upcoming segment they are doing and needed our permission. I don't know when it will air. 

Anyway we already had a Cajun band scheduled for the patio as well as a Latin Dance booked for up stairs that evening. Our restaurant is located on the bayou so it's quite unique. OMG, they wanted to film it all so they came back last evening. Talk about getting the full gambit of culture and diversity here. LOL Cajuns dancing their hearts out in November, outdoors on a patio lining the bayou while the Latino's had the cha cha in full swing on the second floor, a restaurant full of diners on the first floor with a bar and oyster bar serving the fresh shucked oysters as fast as they could pry them open.

We laughed and said that maybe since this is national television we should black out our teeth, take off our shoes, let the wait staff get drunk, lure our little alligator we've seen in the bayou and put him up close and do our best Cajun slang ever since this is what they always find to put on national television in any crises.

It still saddens me that people are amazed and shocked that we do have a full set of teeth, we do wear shoes, we do not have donkey's or alligators for pets, we do speak proper English and most importantly, we are educated. It's almost as though they are somewhat disappointed when they don't find that persona of who they think we are.

Well, it was an experience nonetheless. LOL I do hope everyone is having a terrific weekend.


----------



## hercsmama

ejagno, aren't people great? I get the same thing up here, just like WIHH. The biggest one I get is being told I talk "Cute", seriously?:bored: I'm 48 yo, I'm way past "cute".
Then there are people that of course, ask where I'm from, when I tell them Texas, they just look at me and say I don't sound like it. Well, I'm from South Texas, not West Texas, or East Texas, the accent is totally different in each place, people can be so "special":huh:.
WIHH. can't wait to see what you get spun up on the new wheel, very exciting!
Life just goes on here, getting the house as sorted as we can. With an addition going on next Spring, there is really only so much we can do now, and not have to re-do it then. But the living room is painted and re-floored, and the new roofs are on all three buildings. New windows, doors, and tons of insulation. 
We are about as ready for this coming winter as we can be, I suppose. :happy2:


----------



## bergere

SvenskaFlicka said:


> Day before yesterday I cast on for my SIL's Christmas sweater.
> 
> Cast on 529 stitches, decrease by 16 every 4 or 5 rows after the first welt of 6 rows.


That is just a stunning start!


----------



## Wind in Her Hair

love the sweater's beginning- what yarn is that, SvenskaFlicka?


----------



## SvenskaFlicka

It's Araucania Andalien, in the color "Seaside". Andalien

I just love this yarn! It's a little bit sparkly, and the colors are amazing in real life! My brother picked this color out for my SIL, and I'm glad he did. It's a chain type yarn too, which means loft with little weight and good stitch definition.  

My goal is to finish at least one ball's worth per day. I have a lot of Christmas presents to knit!

P.S. All you Texans, I am from Nebraska and still have people up here say I have an accent. No&#8212; everyone up here talks real funny!


----------



## hercsmama

SvenskaFlicka said:


> I
> 
> P.S. All you Texans, I am from Nebraska and still have people up here say I have an accent. No&#8212; everyone up here talks real funny!


:hysterical:As my Granny used to say, Ya sure, you betcha! LOL!!!:hysterical:
And she was another one who used to tell me I talked funny! :hysterical:

She was from St. Charles BTW...


----------



## ellenspn

No spinning. My mind is on making sausage, dog shows, and the bushel of apples I bought to make apple butter and applesauce. Gotta finish the silk so I can ply it with the mohair. 


Sent from my iPhone using Homesteading Today


----------



## SvenskaFlicka

The sweater grows! This is four skeins. The goal is a skein a day! :teehee:


----------



## ejagno

Our restaurant is in Lake Charles. WIHH, DH does have a great recipe. I'll copy it for you tomorrow and message you.

hercsmama, here in Louisiana I can tell exactly what part of the state they are from because WE notice the difference in the dialect.

I've spent my afternoon crocheting dishcloths that won't fall apart from daily use like the ones purchased at the store. The wait staff loves them, especially the girls. These are definitely smaller than those large bar mop dish towels the restaurant supply companies have. 

I'm getting so frustrated with sugar'n cream cotton because the last 4 rolls have been pieced together and of course you don't see it until your in the middle of your project. No, I don't ball cotton yarn. I simply pull from the middle and get started with my project. I've not had any problems with the Peaches & Cream so I think I'll stick to buying that brand.


----------



## 354508

Wind in Her Hair said:


> thanks, ejagno! I am an island unto myself here in the northwoods of MN - people always ask me what I do with the okra I grow.  REALLY!??!?! Thank you for the recipe! It will just make my day! :goodjob:
> 
> They never heard of gumbo or Nacotiches meat pie, poor thangs.
> 
> Way down south in Lake Charles. I used to go to dog shows in Lake Charles. One day I will just have to pay you a visit!


I live just across the MN border into Iowa, and I grow okra too, so you aren't alone!

I'm fairly new to the fiber arts forum, so here's a little introduction about me.

I live in north Iowa in once of those town you miss if you blink while driving by. My partner and I live in am old boarding house that was converted to a one family home around 80 years ago. We're slowly remodeling it! We have three children, the oldest two (one girl and one boy) are from my SO's previous marriage and live out of state with their mother for most of the year, my youngest DD is from a previous relationship and lives with her father a little under two hours away. I'm working to build a case/save a retainer to get primary custody of my little one. 
We also share our home with a cat, Darth George Tiberius Vader. (long story on how he ended up with that name) He mostly goes by George. 

I'm very new to crocheting, youngest DD asked me to make her a hat a week ago while we were in the yarn section at w-mart, so I decided to give it a try! I've finished the hat once, now I'm adding ear flaps, and I've made her a scarf.


----------



## Taylor R.

Plendlful, I'm so glad you dropped by over here!! I warn you, you can never leave now, though. Welcome!!!


----------



## BlueberryChick

Plendlful, welcome! But be warned, fiber people are such enablers. I wandered into the fiber arts forum a couple of years ago with a crochet hook and some run of the mill yarn. I now own a drop spindle, two spinning wheels, a growing collection of knitting needles, and a serious stash of spinning fiber and sock yarn.

Come to the dark side. We have wool.


----------



## Two Tracks

Indeed, folks here are welcoming...The force is strong here, you'll be back...


----------



## IowaLez

Welcome, Plendlful,

I am in far NE Iowa, south of Decorah, near Postville. 21 miles west of the Mississippi and 35 miles so of the MN/IA border. 

Are you anywhere near Mason City? In August 2014, the PGI, an international fireworks guild, will have their annual convention in MC. If you are close by, you really oughtta try to go at least one night (there are several nights of fireworks shows, plus Dr X will be there with his giant salutes. PGI has blown out many windows in MC with loud salutes and lampares, and put rockets through roofs, and so much more... It is the club members' favorite site to host it at.

And ejagno, you need to get a good website done for your restaurant, if you don't have one already, before you are aired on tv. So often there is no website, and that is really stupid, or shortsighted, as once folks see the show, they will want to find out about your place and food. Even people like us would want to look you up, some people travel for food. I look forward to seeing your episode.


----------



## Lythrum

I was born in Arkansas and my parents moved us to Minnesota when I was in third grade. I remember being teased relentlessly about my southern accent, so I didn't talk very much. Somehow being exposed to Midwestern and Southern accents on and off throughout my life cancelled each other out so I didn't have an accent for a long time. Now that I am back in the deep South it is coming back, though the Midwest still shines through when I go and visit.  I can sympathize with the bumpkin stereotypes though, for obvious reasons. 

I have been busy, I finally finished a project. I was watching Tales of the Green Valley (awesome BBC show about recreating life on a 16th century farm in England, you can see clips on YouTube) while I was working on my daughter's sweater and got fascinated by Ruth talking about Statute Caps. Queen Elizabeth had a statue that all men had to wear knitted hat on Sundays, to boost the cap making industry. I looked for a pattern like the one she wore on the show and couldn't find it, and most searches came back with a Monmouth Cap. These were actually part of the recommended kit for pilgrims coming over on the Mayflower. The pattern from Ravelry is actually a part of a research paper that the author wrote, and it is very interesting and informative to read. So, wanting to knit a piece of history, I found the most rustic looking yarn I could find and knitted one up during slow times at work. Any unfortunate co-workers who commented on what I was doing got treated to a whole dissertation on the history of the hats, much more I am sure than they ever wanted to know. :nerd: I was so tickled when I finished it at lunchtime I wore it for the rest of the day. :teehee:


----------



## 354508

Lez, I lived in Mason City about two years ago, it's about an hour and a half from me. I live about 30 minutes north of Algona. 

I've already looked at how to make a drop spindle, as DH and I are discussing getting meat rabbits next year, maybe I'll get some Angora rabbits too....


----------



## PKBoo

Hi everyone!! I haven't been here in MONTHS!! And I've missed all of you! :grouphug:

Life has been so very busy here, plus I've tried to limit my computer time so I could be more productive. I get overwhelmed with the amount of work, then 'veg' in front of the computer, and less and less gets done, and it ends up a spiraling circle - not a good habit!

Plus after DH's 'cancer-scare' a few months ago, we've just been spending more time with each other, family, and friends. He had created a 'bucket list,' and even though he doesn't have cancer, it made us realize that time can be short, and we are taking advantage of crossing things off that list. :happy: 

Life is good right now! I've been WEAVING and loving it - will post some pictures in a few days. Lots of fiber stuff, lots of garden stuff & processing stuff, and lots of animal stuff around here. 

We were not going to breed the sheep, but a friend had an 'extra' ram that was getting beat up, so we are keeping him for a few months. LAMBS in the spring woohoo!!

And the goats started heat yesterday, so KIDS in the spring too! We dried up the goats when we thought DH was going to have to get chemo, and I miss that milking time! Crazy, huh? So I can't wait for kids and milk again :nanner:

Will catch up later - I do miss my fiber-fix from y'all here!


----------



## SvenskaFlicka

Lythrum, that hat and the story behind it is awesome! Now I want to knit one too! You made the historian in me very happy&#8212; and have also given me a new show to look for and watch while I sew!

Somewhere I have bookmarked a page with 200+ original knitted Elizabethan caps. I'll see if I can find it, and post it here. 

Work on the sweater continues apace. Here it is after five skeins&#8212; I started six this evening!


----------



## Woodpecker

Two Tracks said:


> Indeed, folks here are welcoming...The force is strong here, you'll be back...


Ain't that the truth! We have been doing the FAC a long time and I for one love it.


----------



## Lythrum

Thanks SF! I am trying to figure out also if they would have worn knitted scarves, I don't remember seeing anything like that. I love all of the shows that team did - Tales of the Green Valley, Victorian Farm, Edwardian Farm and Wartime Farm. But Tales of the Green Valley was my favorite, from when they still cooked in fireplaces and did most everything by hand. Once it got more mechanized I wasn't as interested.  That yarn for the sweater is really pretty, that looks like a pretty big project.

Welcome back Pkboo! I have been limiting my computer time too, it is easy to get lost of a couple of hours, surface back up and wonder what you did with your evening.

And welcome Plendlful!


----------



## SvenskaFlicka

I found the link again!

Here is the database link to all of the knitted hat fragments in the Museum of London from 1500-1700. hats!

And here is a cool page on knit items from the Middle Ages and Renaissance: http://www.larsdatter.com/knit.htm


----------



## Marchwind

Welcome to The Fold Plendlful! Thanks for take the time to tell us a bit about yourself. The men and women here are fantastic people but you have been warned.....

PKBoo so good to see you back amongst the flock. It sound like you will have a very busy spring and we will get lots of baby pictures. I'm glad to hear you have been working with your fibers a lot and learning new things. Can't wait to see pictures of what you have done.

Lythrum I going to look for that show it sounds fascinating. Love that hat also, I may have to make one or two.


----------



## Geoprincess55

Hi everyone! Haven't been here for a while and is good to see what everyone has been up to. WIHH - nice photos; I love Florida and go down to Fort Myers area every winter. Svenskaflicka - I really like the sweater you are working on and can't wait to see it finished. Welcome Plendiful! I know you will love it here.

Has been a tough couple of months for me. Took a bad fall and broke a bone in my back in late September so was off work for a couple weeks. But I did get a lot of knitting done so there is a bright side; finished a sweater, a couple of scarves, hat, and have 3 row left on a shawl, and am working on a mystery KAL. Sadly, still no spinning because I cannot treadle yet. The shawl pattern is free on ravelry and called Radiance. It is great for TV knitting. 
The other happy thing was that my parents came to stay with us for 2 weeks to help out at the farm. Mom made all my favorite comfort foods, and Dad got to play with the tractor and critters to his heart's content. It was so special to spend the time with them and I will cherish the memories we made. 

The other hard thing was having 2 of our 3 cats die in an accident within the past 2 weeks. One was particularly precious to me and I am missing her greatly. 

Otherwise, I am looking forward to Thanksgiving and spending time with our DD's and their families. I love, love love thanksgiving time!


----------



## Wind in Her Hair

GeoPrincess55 - so glad you checked in - mercifulheavens! You have been through so MUCH!

So sorry to hear of your injury and the loss of your companions.  How heartbreaking. 

Hopefully your life is about to take a turn for the better, the brighter and the happier. Thanks for checking in. It's so good to hear from you!


----------



## 354508

I haven't been able to get much done on my crocheting the last couple days. The in-laws and I have been making a Barbie house for DD for xmas, and it's taken up most of my free time! DH and I got the exterior painted last night, but I didn't get photos of that yet.


----------



## Lythrum

SvenskaFlicka said:


> I found the link again!
> 
> Here is the database link to all of the knitted hat fragments in the Museum of London from 1500-1700. hats!
> 
> And here is a cool page on knit items from the Middle Ages and Renaissance: http://www.larsdatter.com/knit.htm


Thanks! Those are some really neat links. It amazes me how those knitted items are still intact. It is interesting to see the many different styles that they wore.


----------



## SvenskaFlicka

The different styles really are fascinating! Of course, a part of me wants to knit them all! :teehee:

I have finished seven balls of yarn on my SIL's sweater. It still looks like a wreathe, but I'm down to under 400 stitches around, so woo! Hand paint yarn is so interesting. I love watching it 'pool'!


----------



## 354508

DH and I started watching Tales from the Green Valley last night while I started crocheting his hat. The show was pretty good, I think we'll watch the whole season if they are all as good as the first episode. I dishy get too far on the hat, as I lost count on my stitches and my increase ended up off because of that. I ended up undoing half my work to fix it, but I've got it straightened out now. What do you all use as a marker so you know when you've finished a round? I've been using a safety pin, and it's worked well so far, but I've only just started doing that.


----------



## hercsmama

http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/country-homemaking/fiber-arts/476388-first-set-home.html

I have a couple sets of these, that I use. Love them!!
Speaking of which, wherever did Otter go???


----------



## SvenskaFlicka

I often use a scrap of bright yarn as a marker. It's free and easy! Otherwise I have a tiny box of those little plastic rings that snap open and closed.


----------



## Taylor R.

If I'm doing a hat in the round without joining the rows, I pretty much don't bother with figuring the beginning of the rows (unless I'm actually using a pattern). I just keep going until it's the right size 

When I do need a stitch marker, I use some earrings that one of my drivers at work has made for me. I don't really do the whole earring thing, and they're beautiful and I really appreciated that he thought of me, so I found a use for them. He still doesn't know they've never gone in my ears :ashamed:


----------



## MullersLaneFarm

Welcome Plendlful! That dollhouse is Great!!

Geo, I checked out the Radiance shawl... how beautiful!

Svenska, can't wait to see that sweater when it stops looking like a wreath. 7 balls of yarn already?? Wow!

For stitch markers, I use what ever is handy at the moment ... scraps of yarn, plastic rings, bread ties ... I do have some beautiful stitch markers but rather use ones that I'm not afraid of losing!!


----------



## Wind in Her Hair

I am ashamed to tell you how many stitch markers I have. I am afraid to admit that I am a bit of stitch marker hoarder. :teehee: :sob: There. I said it. 

To me, they are like jewelry for my knitting while it is in progress. I don't have a lot of jewelry for me - but my knitting certainly has a lot! 

I have different stitch markers for my many moods - 

I have a set of Viking markers, a set of Dragonfly markers, a set of M and M markers, snowflakes, turquoise stones, numbered markers, markers with a claw to grab and hold onto dropped stitches with my favorite curseword (dadgummit) on it in beads.

I have a stitch marker with "EEK" to mark mistakes and make me laugh, D for decrease rounds, I for increase rounds, I have cat-eye stone markers and purple stone markers, I have little Lantern Moon yarn ball markers, I have little plastic colored ones, oh mercy. Those are just a drop in the bucket. 

I have lots

and I have to sit on my hands not to get more - which I probably will.:teehee:


----------



## Woodpecker

I had my MRI yesterday and now need another biopsy. This spot is in my scapula so I am really worried. I seriously can't take much more of this.


----------



## Wind in Her Hair

bless your heart, Woodpecker. I am so sorry this issue has reared it's ugly head again. Praying for you. When is the biopsy and is there ANYTHING we can do???


----------



## hercsmama

:grouphug: Oh Woodpecker!
Please do let us know if there is anything you need. You've just been through so much, I'm so sorry.


----------



## Lythrum

So sorry to hear that.


----------



## Woodpecker

Thank you all! I could use your prayers. My biopsy is Monday which is good because I have off. I need anesthesia this time and need to go to the big hospital 45 minutes away. I so pray this is not what I am dreading. I am getting the blood work tomorrow. I got this appointment really fast which makes me think the worst. God willing it's not!


----------



## ejagno

WIHH, did you get the recipe via pm I sent for the remoulade sauce?
Woodpecker, you are still in our thoughts and prayers sweetie.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm

Dreamy, pack those worries away, girl. Worry is of no use except to ruin a perfectly good day (or weekend in this case). There will be time enough later to worry and fret IF it is needed.


----------



## Geoprincess55

Glad to be back; I missed you all! I have only the bind off left now on the radiance shawl. Yay! It is in a alpaca-merino lace weight that I picked up at a neighbor's alpaca open house. So fun to knit with yarn made from a neighbors animals.

Woodpecker I am praying for you!


----------



## BlueberryChick

Oh, Woodpecker! I'm so sorry you dealing with this again. We are praying for you.


----------



## Woodpecker

Thank you all!


----------



## weever

Adding my prayers into the mix. I agree with Cyndi--worry does not help anything, and you do not need the stress in your life right now. "When i am afraid I put my trust in you." (from Psalm 56)

We had a bit of a pyro show at our place yesterday. Nothing to rival Lez and her shows, of course, but enough excitement for me. http://shadysidefarm.blogspot.com/2013/11/it-could-have-been-so-much-worse.html


----------



## Marchwind

Woodpecker, you CAN handle this. Don't ever doubt that. We are all a LOT stronger that we can ever believe. We are all here to help you through this. Stay strong, you CAN do this.

Yea, where is Otter? She made all of us those lovely stitch markers and went away


----------



## Wind in Her Hair

good heavens, weever!!!! That was a close one!!!!


----------



## 354508

weever said:


> Adding my prayers into the mix. I agree with Cyndi--worry does not help anything, and you do not need the stress in your life right now. "When i am afraid I put my trust in you." (from Psalm 56)
> 
> We had a bit of a pyro show at our place yesterday. Nothing to rival Lez and her shows, of course, but enough excitement for me. http://shadysidefarm.blogspot.com/2013/11/it-could-have-been-so-much-worse.html




Worrying is like a rocking chair. It gives you something to do, but you don't get anywhere.

I wish you the best of luck, and hope you have great doctors. A team of good, competent, thorough medical professionals is a great tool to have on your side.


----------



## Woodpecker

Thank you all. I thank God for my medical team every night as I love them that much. Trying not to worry is so very hard!

ETA: I hope Otter's ok!


----------



## BlueberryChick

Rest well tonight, Woodpecker. We'll keep praying for you.


----------



## Marchwind

Weever :shocked: I had seen your posts on FBI but have been so busy I haven't had a chance to read. YIKES!!!!! That was such a close all. Very scary indeed. I'm glad everyone is alright and no structural damage was done. Sorry about the Bobcat. Any idea on how it may have caught fire?


----------



## weever

Hubby had just headed out in the morning to do chores and he saw the black smoke rising out back. So it wasn't a matter of him starting it and something going wrong. The fire started on the side where the alternator is--maybe old wiring or a short or something. But the truth is, it started on fire while it was not running and no one was near it. Which means it just as easily could have started on fire in the middle of the night and we wouldn't have found it until the barns were a roaring loss. So we are more grateful about what didn't happen than we are curious about what exactly caused it.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm

Oh my goodness, Weever! That was scarey


----------



## Kris in MI

Woodpecker, thinking of you this morning. Prayers for good results on your biopsy. :grouphug:


----------



## Taylor R.

Sending good thoughts your way, Woodpecker!

I broke my dang foot this weekend. Sounds like there's not much to do for it but try to deal with it. I may have lots of time for fibery goodness in the near future, because it hurts like the dickens to try to walk on it...or drive..plus I can't actually put any of my shoes on my right foot at the moment.


----------



## SvenskaFlicka

Hang in there, Woodpecker!

Taylor, you should be careful! That's not fun at all! I hope you heal quickly!

Meanwhile, the sweater progresses. Here it is after skein 11! Now I'm on to shaping the back and sleeves, whew! Only four skeins to go, I hope!


----------



## Taylor R.

My husband keeps telling me that it was karma. I was trying to kill a giant spider when I injured it :shrug:. I've got to go pick up my little flat foot shoe do-hickey in a bit. Hopefully I can get around a little better with it (plus I'll have a shoe I can actually fit on my foot).


----------



## Marchwind

Trying to kill a sister spinner :nono: hope you heal soon and well


----------



## Woodpecker

I survived my 5th biopsy. The priests from my church were there too and prayed and anointed me. Now I just have to pray my oncologist gets the results before Friday as she is off. Waiting will be the hardest part but I know that seeing my priests was a sign. That will make it easier. They don't want me to lift for a couple days either, so no work. My yarn decided to break mid frog last night! Now I have to start all over. Other than that I feel really blessed.

ETA: I wore my prayer socks most of last night. Thanks again Cyndi!


----------



## frazzlehead

I was just coming to see how your day went, Woodpecker.

I know it's so hard not to worry but really, it is what it is, and whatever it is, you can do this. One foot in front of the other is all any of us can ever do - we can't walk the path ten steps ahead of where we are, just the one ... next ... step.

Your next step, I suspect, is to rest and take good care of yourself.

Many hugs to you!


----------



## Marchwind

The phrase, One day at a time takes on a whole new meaning when you are facing tough stuff. It does for me anyway. It's all you have to do, get through this day, this minute. Frazzel is right, take care of yourself and heal.


----------



## Geoprincess55

Waiting with you Woodpecker and still praying!


----------



## BlueberryChick

Ditto what Geoprincess said, Woodpecker. Thinking of you often.


----------



## hercsmama

((Hugs)) woodpecker, sending many good thoughts.

Well, today we woke to a nice balmy 9*! Holy Moly.
But it is warming up nicely to a sub-tropical 35 this afternoon, lol.

I've been a canning fool lately, today is beef stew, 7 qt.s done, 7 more in the canner now. I have about 2 leftover, so I tossed them into my crock pot for supper tonight.:thumb:
As soon as my canner is done, and Daddy is down for his afternoon snooze, I'll be, hopefully, getting started and maybe finished with sewing up the Sweater that Never Ends, very exciting!
I'm also hoping to cast on that scrumptious yarn I bought last week, for the Echo Shawl.:grin:
Of to pop the weight on the canner!
Take care all!


----------



## Taylor R.

It's pretty chilly down in my neck of the woods, too. I never remember from year to year how freakin' cold it gets in this wonderful century old house until the forced air heater is running full force and it still feels icy in here due to draftiness.

I've gotten the essential household chores done around here. Now it's time to put my big purple foot up and dig into the good yarn. I've been doing way too many acrylic projects lately, but I don't do wool for other people's kids.


----------



## hercsmama

LOL! Taylor, I barely do real fiber for my own kids!
They have no clue how to care for it, and since I don't do their laundry anymore, well, better safe than sorry!


----------



## Woodpecker

Thank you all. Every day I try to remember I have to take baby steps.


----------



## BlueberryChick

There are snow showers in our forecast tonight! I've never seen snow in November; last winter we didn't see any snow at all. I'm thinking about having a cup of hot cider and snuggling down to work on my son's socks. He's 12 and asked for hand knit socks for Christmas. I love that kid!

Woodpecker, waiting and praying with you.


----------



## 354508

I finished up DH's hat today. It was a bit of a challenge, he wanted a brim added to it. It took some finagling, but I got it!


----------



## mamajohnson

Hi Plendlful & nice hat!
I had an interesting bit of fiberyness in my day at work today. I was asked to knit a hat and set of fingerless gloves for a 13 yo boy today. His mom wants to give him some. She wants to pay me, and I have zero clue what to charge. luckily I can use my DS to fit the gloves/hat on. Also a couple of other girls said they wanted to pay me to teach them to knit.  
I was excited about that, until I realized I have about 5 bajillion things to make for Christmas....now I am worried. I should be knitting and not online, right?

Woodpecker, saying prayers for you. God Bless and hang in there!

I have decided that I would prefer not to work 50 hrs a week. I would just rather knit or spin that many hours.


----------



## frazzlehead

MamaJ, figure your yardage used then multiply by. 10-.25 cents per yard, plus cost of materials. Lower per yard cost for p!ain knitting, higher for patterns or lace that needs concentration.


----------



## Kris in MI

Finished my scylla socks last night! Phew! I started them thinking "oh, I'll just put them down when it's time to make Christmas presents, and finish them whenever because they are for me." Then I realized that if I'm going to make more socks with magic loop, I had to get the scylla ones off my needles! because I only have one set in that size and length. Oops!

Anyway, they are done, so now I can start a pair for either my mom or my dil-to-be for Christmas. Bought the yarn for both last summer, so ready to roll now that my needles are empty.


----------



## Otter

Aww, I'm touched that you guys were thinking of me. I've been thinking of you too. Woodpecker, hang in there <<<hug>>>.
It's been hectic here. I posted a thread in the pet forum, http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/li...00484-my-no-good-horrible-very-bad-month.html

All that chaos hit right after the standard summertime craziness was finally winding down. Hopefully I've filled my drama quota for this year now 
Because of all the damage to the house, we are thinking of moving. Not selling the farm, but just finding somewhere to live while we gut and re-wire this place. I've been living in a construction project for 3 years now and I'm about ready to do anything to live in a real house where everything works for a while. Besides which, winter is coming and that's always less fun when you have all the insulation ripped out of your walls, so we'll see how it goes.

Fiber-wise, I finished my daughter's vest, and need a picture of it. The pattern was for it to come to points, but we decided to square it off and do a subtle beaded hem instead. She loves it!
The only other things I've been doing are granny squares - I found a wagon-wheel pattern I love - and potholders.
 I hope to be able to be on here more often again, and I'm really glad that you guys are enjoying your stitch markers.


----------



## MDKatie

November is almost half over already! Where does the time go? I've been crazy busy making soap and knitting things for the Christmas season for my little business. 

I am loving the cold weather...it makes me want to knit, knit, knit! I peeked through my stash the other day and instead of inspiring me it made me feel bad that I haven't been knitting enough! 

DH called this morning and said DSS stuck his finger in the heater fan box on the school bus an it cut his finger, so they're heading over to the hospital to see if it needs stitches. KIDS! Why do they do such weird things and will it stop as they get older?!!


----------



## Pearl B

> Why do they do such weird things and will it stop as they get older?!!


MDKatie, hopefully! :hair:happy2:

Otter, I read your thread, its heartbreaking. I hope your bad luck streak ends, now!
Im sorry for the loss of your doggies. I had a run of it starting with my beloved pet bird getting out, & it just kept going from there.
Sometimes when it rains it pours -((( hugs.)))

Im having the roof redone. They have the old paper off & replacred the bad boards.
The new materials are here. The roofers arent. They said they were goinng to start toiday.
Im kinda freaking hoping it doesnt rain before they start. Then I get busy & try to find something else to occupy my time & thoughts. It should all work-out. It looked like it was going to let loose yesterday afternoon, it didnt. That didnt help. The company is one that has the best reputation around here. I just need to trust they know what they are doing & keep my fingers crossed!

On the bright side I got my air brush set up going again. I need to practice for a few days. 
I really wasnt too happy with the texture on the bobbins I painted. Glad I started with them! 
Im going to miss my wheel while Im painting it though.:sob:


----------



## hercsmama

MdKatie, my sons are 23,22, and 21 today. No it doesn't stop, they just find bigger disasters to get in to. The good news is, they do figure out not to let you know about them, most of the time, and they deal with them themselves, or call their brothers to help them out. 
Unless of course, said brothers are also there at the time, and somehow involved. Don't ask.
It involved a balcony, a rope, a huge wad of fire crackers, and a watermelon, that's all I'm sayin':nono:

They did manage to get the mess cleaned up off the building, and luckily no damage to the property....the maintenance guys were very confused the next day though when they were mowing....:whistlin:

I was informed by accident, a week later.
This just happened a month ago Btw, so once again, no, they do not stop getting into weird, stupid stuff.


----------



## Wind in Her Hair

so sorry for your woes, Otter. You're right. That was a terrible run of awful events and I hope and pray they are all behind you. How tragic to lose so much in such a short time. 

:grouphug:


----------



## 354508

Yesterday I felt like someone hit me with a bag of bricks when I wasn't looking. I just ached all over and was utterly exhausted. I got home from work at 4, and crawled into bed, and didn't get up until this morning. So far I feel better today, which is good since I work. I did manage to get another twenty or so rows done on the scarf I'm making for DH. I'm crocheting with two yarns in tandem, and it's a lot easier than I expected. I'm going thru the yarn a lot quicker than anticipated, so I'll have to go pick up some more to finish.


----------



## MDKatie

Plendlful said:


> Yesterday I felt like someone hit me with a bag of bricks when I wasn't looking. I just ached all over and was utterly exhausted. I got home from work at 4, and crawled into bed, and didn't get up until this morning. So far I feel better today, which is good since I work.


The exact thing happened to me last night! I felt like a bus hit me. I even had a low grade fever. What the heck? Feel fine today though! I was sort of looking forward to a sick day at home...:grin:


----------



## Marchwind

Holy moly Otter  Apparently Mercery is in retrograde and reeking havoc. I've had my share of odd crazy stuff happening too. Let's hope this is the end of it. I'm glad you're physically okay though, and thanks for checking in. Can't wait to see pictures of the vest.


----------



## Taylor R.

hercsmama, I think you've just made me glad I only have one boy . My son is typically too terrified of everything to get into much silly trouble, except for his hot/cold sensory issues that cause him to get far too close to heat sources regularly. He huddles up next to heaters or fires because it feels far colder to him than it is, and then he doesn't feel it when he's too close and burning himself. He's already burned himself once at home and once at school this year.

My hours have picked back up at work, so I will be missing out on a lot of fiber time in the near future. I was only getting about 12 hours a week (if I was lucky), and now I'm scheduled for 30+ a week for the next month. I love having the extra money around, as we base the essentials in our budget around my husband's salary, so it can all go to Christmas and bolstering our savings account, but I hate missing out on so much time with my kiddos. At least I have a desk job now so my fat foot doesn't prevent me from doing it!!!


----------



## Marchwind

Woodpecker this book sounded like something that might be good for you. Probably good for any of us. Here is a bit I wrote on a friends FB post, she was looking for a book to read.
**********************************************
Have you ever read any Alice Hoffman? I love her stuff. Apparently she has a new book out, her first non-fiction. Sounds like something you might enjoy, Survival Lessons, Algonquin Books. Apparently she was diagnosed with breast cancer 15 years ago. Here is a little blip on what it says, ...less a memoir from this experience and more of a devotional for the art of living. Indeed, this book is not just about surviving; it's about really living while we survive. Her epigraph is brief: "There is always a before and an after. /My advice, travel light. /Choose only what you need most."

BTW, this is reviewed in the latest issue of Interweave Knits.


----------



## Woodpecker

I just got back from the hospital. It was bad news, the cancer has spread to my bones and I am now stage 4. Unfortunately there is not much hope that I live a long natural life.


----------



## frazzlehead

Oh, goodness, Woodpecker, I am so, so sorry.

What a shock. Please, is there anything at all that we can do to help? 

I will hold you in the Light, that you may find rest and healing in your soul.


----------



## Pearl B

Oh Woodpecker,

Im so sorry, I was so hoping & thought they had gotten it all. Will definitely be keeping you in my prayers.


----------



## Lythrum

I'm so sorry to hear that too.


----------



## SvenskaFlicka

I'm so sad to hear that Woodpecker. My cousin's husband is going through bone cancer right now. 

I'll be praying for you, and please let us know if there is anything we can do for you.


----------



## hercsmama

Woodpecker, I am so incredibly sorry. What horrible news, if there is anything you need, anything we can do, please let us know...


----------



## Woodpecker

Thank you all, I am in shock right now. I will let you know if I need anything.


----------



## Mrs. Jo

You are in my prayers Woodpecker. What sad news. I'm so sorry.


----------



## BlueberryChick

Woodpecker, I so wish I had something brilliant to say, but words fail me. Just know that you will be kept in my prayers. As others have said, if we can help, all you need to do is ask.


----------



## weever

(((Woodpecker))) What a shock this is. Please know that I care, and that I have prayed for you just now.


----------



## romysbaskets

This is my favorite Rose, she is a Tea Rose and stands as a sentinel on the edge surviving high winds and driving rains....the last rose to bloom...she is strong, although damaged by the world around her, the most beautiful gift is her bloom against all odds in November.

You are a beautiful lady who has struggled before....stand tall and live every moment, you can do this. Pray and remember all your friends here praying for you. A miracle is what you need and I know you deserve one! I am so very sorry to hear of your struggles with health. I will pray and hope that you get the miracle you need!


----------



## Two Tracks

Woodpecker, Sorry for the prognosis...Lifting you up, now is the time to draw near. May your faith make you strong.


----------



## MDKatie

I am so sorry to hear that, Woodpecker. You'll be in my thoughts. (((HUGS)))


----------



## Marchwind

Ohhhhhh nooooooo  Please do NOT give up hope, please. No matter what the prognosis is they don't have all the answers. You have the right to design the rest of your life just the way you want it. You need to life the rest of your life however makes you the most happy and not according to anyone else's expectations. I know plenty of people who are surviving stage 4 cancers and living happy and much longer lives than anyone ever thought possible. The key seems to be not to give up and to stay happy and positive.

We all love and care about you Woodpecker, don't ever doubt that! We are always here for you.


----------



## Taylor R.

Woodpecker, I'm so sorry. You're in my thoughts, and you're on the prayer list at church as well.


----------



## Wind in Her Hair

Woodpecker, I am sorry your diagnosis is so scary. Please know that we are here for you and that you are in our prayers, our thoughts, and we are sending you our energy and our warmest wishes and thoughts right now. You must be terrified. And angry. And sad. So many emotions.

Don't give up. There are medical miracles happening each and every day. CHOOSE to be that Miracle. CHOOSE to be that one in a million that breaks all the rules. CHOOSE to stand up and fight- you can do it, hon. You can. 

We're all behind you. We can't walk this walk beside you- the path is too narrow and the journey is yours- but we are right here behind you. To steady you, for you to fall back on- to cheer you on. Let us help you as best we can.

you are loved and you are cherished and you matter to us. 

Please let us know what we can do. Hugs, prayers and tears from Minnesota.


----------



## Woodpecker

Thank you all I cannot express how much you all mean to me. I will fight the good fight as long as I can. My family is praying for a miracle we will see God is amazing after all.


----------



## 354508

I'm sorry to hear of your diagnosis, I wish you the strength to fight this illness, and that you have the support you need in this trying time. I will hope for the best for you.


----------



## Kris in MI

Oh Woodpecker, what a challenge you have been given. 

I can't say it any better than what has all ready been said. You've proven yourself to be a strong woman, keep fighting!


----------



## lathermaker

Woodpecker; I'm so sorry to hear this! If you need anything, please do not hesitate to ask us for help. This whole community is here to support you. I will light a healing candle for you and send you all the energy that I can. I do believe in miracles and believe there is one out there for you!


----------



## Woodpecker

Don't worry all! I will never stop fighting!


----------



## betty modin

"May our God respond to you in your darkest times. May you always feel his supportive, loving presence coming from the highest heavens." 
Psalm 20:1-2

"Keep in mind that not the least thing can happen to you without the will of God with regard to you."

St Elizabeth Seton

This comforts my soul often, Woodpecker. May it comfort yours as well.

You're in my thoughts and prayers-

betty


----------



## 354508

:strongbad: I found a christmas present for DH Friday at the Mercantile in my hometown. It's an antique shop for the most part now, but I can occasionally find things there that are useful for a decent price. Any way, I found a cast iron waffle iron, with a bale and a collar to use on the woodstove, for a meager $20. It needs a little scrubbing with a wire brush, and reseasoned, but as much as DH loves waffles, and cooking on the woodstove, I'm sure he'll love it. :bouncy: He's sooooo difficult to buy for, so I'm glad I've found something for him.

I'm working on making a hat for my nephew for christmas, and I've got to make a hat for my mom as well yet. I guess I better get busy!


----------



## canadiangirl

I'm so, so sorry for the bad news Woodpecker. It must be very frightening, you are such a brave person. Don't give up. I'll put you in my prayers as so many have.


----------



## mamajohnson

Woodpecker, I was shocked to read your diagnosis. I am sure you were too.. I am thrilled for you to say your not going to give up! Make every day the best. Love and prayers for you. It's been said a lot, so I am sure you know we are here for you.


----------



## mamajohnson

Plendlful said:


> :strongbad: I found a christmas present for DH Friday at the Mercantile in my hometown. It's an antique shop for the most part now, but I can occasionally find things there that are useful for a decent price. Any way, I found a cast iron waffle iron, with a bale and a collar to use on the woodstove, for a meager $20. It needs a little scrubbing with a wire brush, and reseasoned, but as much as DH loves waffles, and cooking on the woodstove, I'm sure he'll love it. :bouncy: He's sooooo difficult to buy for, so I'm glad I've found something for him.
> 
> I'm working on making a hat for my nephew for christmas, and I've got to make a hat for my mom as well yet. I guess I better get busy!


great find! I have not even started on Christmas. 

Frazzlehead - thnx for the pricing tip! I will use that for sure. 
I don't know how I am going to get all my plans done. I have a very demanding job right now (not physically, just mentally and time wise) Collections are really NOT something I like doing. Messing with other businesses money is really not fun. But, I am being pressed to get all the accounts up to date. We have THOUSANDS of accounts. I decided today after the president of the company called me - at 10 min before 5 - and told me to do a major collection effort with a huge account....well....I decided that most of my work is not humanly possible. The first effort on that task took me 2 hours. I may have to buy my previously planned made Christmas gifts just cause I don't have time to make them. At least it looks like I will have overtime. 
Speaking of...my eyeballs are closing on their own, I best go take a nap before morning gets here too soon again.

**ready for the Thanksgiving 4-day weekend!**


----------



## Woodpecker

mamajohnson said:


> Woodpecker, I was shocked to read your diagnosis. I am sure you were too.. I am thrilled for you to say your not going to give up! Make every day the best. Love and prayers for you. It's been said a lot, so I am sure you know we are here for you.


Thank you. I am starting to get really ticked off and that helps me fight harder. It has definitely taught me to live everyday like it's my last.


----------



## Marchwind

Woodpecker are you familiar with (Elizabeth) Kubler-Ross? She was an amazing person especially when it came to helping people deal with grief. She developed what is known as the 5 stages of grief and wrote a wonderful book, On Death and Dying. Here is a little bit about her and her life. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Elisabeth_KÃ¼bler-Ross

Here is a graphic about her stages of grief for you. It is amazing how it all works but it does.


----------



## Marchwind

I have a finishing question. Which uses up more yarn, three needle bind-off or grafting in garter stitch?


----------



## Wind in Her Hair

*Plendlful *- congrats on finding just the right gift for the man who has everything. A couple of seasons ago, my husband, Cabin Fever, found one of those Griswold cast iron waffle makers in THE DUMPSTER  where we do our local recycling - and he cleaned it up and seasoned it and he makes THE BEST waffles for guests. We &#9829; it. 

*Marchie,* I will be waiting to hear the answer to that question. I would SUSPECT grafting to take less - but what do I know? 

Your recommendation of Elizabeth Kuebler Ross is a great one, too. How'd you get so smart?* :kiss:*

*Woodpecker*, you know we are all thinking of you, and hugging our loved ones just a little bit closer in light of the battle you are facing. 

*mamajohnson* - you are facing something every working woman faces - the dreadful and daunting task of prioritizing.  
And having to put "recreation" and "creativity" and artistic expression on the backburner while you TOIL. 

I have learned to be easier on myself and to let some things slide- things that were once really important to me. Including keeping a perfect home, perfect garden and perfect yard. Pishposh. :grin: I have learned to allow myself to use things and my time and energy a little more wisely. For instance, I combine walking on the dreadmill with watching spinning and knitting DVDs or youtubes or podcasts that would otherwise gobble up my precious time elsewhere. I use the crockpot a lot more and I only cook on weekends - during the week, we eat leftovers! 

It makes me sad and frustrated sometimes because there is so much I WANT to do - but I can't seem to fit it all in time-wise or energy-wise. :sob: And I have to give myself permission for that to be "okay". Everything in it's own time - in it's own season. 

*I try to think of it like this, our working years are but a SEASON.* We are making hay while the sun shines, we are right in the middle of weeding, harvesting and canning season - things in the house are a wreck - we have to let certain things slide while we toil. But there is a LIMIT to how long we have to toil- the work will NOT always be there for us to do, our bodies and the work will give out sooner or later - so it behooves us to WORK while we can AND to be stewards of what we "grow" and what we harvest - not wasteful, not lazy. 

As a career Stay-at-Home Mom for 24 years, I just came onto the job market relatively recently and kind of late in my life at 41 years of age. I kind of feel like i am trying to make up for lost time. Somedays I really have to PUSH myself. I am 55 now and I can honestly say, it doesn't get "easier". I still want to do it all - but I know it is important for me to contribute *now* -while I can - while I am able. And I have not found a reliable way to contribute as MUCH as I do now by staying at home. Whether I am ready or not, ONE DAY in the not-too-distant future I will be OUT of the workplace.  So, until then, I will keep plugging along - dragging my poor tired old gray self to work everyday and giving it my all. 

ONE day, I will get to stay home and let that creativity fly. In the meantime, I will allow myself evenings and weekends to "fluff" and play and create (even though those are also my "catch up" times to do housework and work on the homestead.) I whine about it but then I remind myself - it's all only for a season.


----------



## Taylor R.

I love that philosophy, WIHH. I am so incredibly to have a husband who is, for the most part, able to support us financially on his own. I am also lucky to have a job that I can work around my schedule so that I'm able to be at home with my kids most of the time. It's still so hard to drag myself away from our precious family time when I have to work on the weekends or in the evenings, but I figure I need to take the hours I can get when I can get them. In a couple decades, we'll be able to knock off


----------



## Wind in Her Hair

I hear you, *Taylor R.* In my heart of hearts, I truly believe in the *principle* of living on one income - and that is what we are doing our best to do in order to pay off a 30 year mortgage in 15 years before we get too old to work. :teehee: 

For those of us "starting over" as a team - later in life (like me and Cabin Fever) we are scrambling to make up some lost ground.


----------



## hercsmama

Totally OT, but WIHH might appreciate this!
I just ordered 24 dozen Tamales for Christmas!!
I'm just so freaking happy about it. I really figured we'd have to give up our Christmas tamales when we moved up here, why do these people have to smother a perfectly good Tamale in that ketchupy sauce they use here?:stars:
We like 'em good and hot, wrapped in the husk, eaten with the fingers. You know, like you're supposed to, a splash of hot sauce, and a big old pile of husks left over on the plate when your done.:thumb:
ANYWAY, the store we always got our from ships nationwide!!!
So a huge batch of Jalapeno and cheese, Jalapeno and Pork, Jalapeno and bean, and the awesome sweet ones with the raisins and coconut are on their way!
I ordered a couple dozen extra for eating right when they get here. I can't wait!!!


----------



## Wind in Her Hair

TAMALES!?!??!!?

you are KILLING me, *hercsmama!!!! *

You MUST send me the name and contact information of your source. I am DYING for some honest-to-goodness tamales. I used to get them at the GAS STATION in our little town in TEXAS and they were delicious!


----------



## SvenskaFlicka

You people eat tamales for Christmas?!? Weird.

We have oyster stew, potato bologna, and Swedish rye bread.  

There was a place in Lincoln that made fantastic tamales, a little hole in the wall Mexican place. They were good!


----------



## Wind in Her Hair

I eat tamales ANYTIME, thank you! :cowboy: 

For Christmas Day, back when I lived on the Texas Gulf Coast, we ate seafood - MOUNTAINS of fried oysters, fried shrimp, flounder, crab...:sob: :sob: :sob:

but now, when it's just us? We enjoy a simpler fare. Tamales would be awesome.


----------



## Woodpecker

Marchwind said:


> Woodpecker are you familiar with (Elizabeth) Kubler-Ross? She was an amazing person especially when it came to helping people deal with grief. She developed what is known as the 5 stages of grief and wrote a wonderful book, On Death and Dying. Here is a little bit about her and her life. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Elisabeth_KÃ¼bler-Ross
> 
> Here is a graphic about her stages of grief for you. It is amazing how it all works but it does.


Thank you. I am not familiar with her so I will do some research.


----------



## hercsmama

Wind in Her Hair said:


> TAMALES!?!??!!?
> 
> you are KILLING me, *hercsmama!!!! *
> 
> You MUST send me the name and contact information of your source. I am DYING for some honest-to-goodness tamales. I used to get them at the GAS STATION in our little town in TEXAS and they were delicious!


Here's the link!!
http://www.delicioustamales.calls.net/?page_id=180

I highly recommend the Jalapeno and Cheese!!:sing:


----------



## Wind in Her Hair

thank you!


----------



## 354508

I haven't had a good tamale since my aunt last visited from Texas 4 years ago... I think I'll be checking that link...


----------



## Lythrum

I have making tamales on my to-do list for this year. I guess I'd better get on it! Maybe the Christmas break would be the perfect time to try it out.  We have some good places to get tamales here, one being a mexican restaurant in a renovated schoolbus that is parked pretty darned close to my favorite LYS. You know it is good because they have five gallon buckets of lard stacked up in the back of the bus.


----------



## gone-a-milkin

Not to go all homesteadery on you guys, but tamales are really easy to mAke at home.
Granted, you will want to use real lard for that authentic flavor, but tamales are not complicated to build. :bored:

I Am Just Saying! :angel:


----------



## mamajohnson

Woodpecker said:


> Thank you. I am starting to get really ticked off and that helps me fight harder. It has definitely taught me to live everyday like it's my last.


You go girl!:happy2:


----------



## mamajohnson

gone-a-milkin said:


> Not to go all homesteadery on you guys, but tamales are really easy to mAke at home.
> Granted, you will want to use real lard for that authentic flavor, but tamales are not complicated to build. :bored:
> 
> I Am Just Saying! :angel:


LOVE tamales! My uncle used to take the masa and mix the shredded pork in with it. different, but still very good.

Great. Now I am craving tamales. They are really easy to make. Just time consuming.


----------



## mamajohnson

Dang! ya'll get so chatty when I am gone... lol...
WIHH - I have decided I will work for another 10 years. That will put me at 64. That is long enough! lol. I have mostly worked at home or part time. So this 40+ stuff is killing me! I am working on that prioritizing thing. It isn't easy. I wish I had a dreadmill, so I could multi task better. Right now I am working to the tune of P90X ala video.... I have to get myself whipped back in shape. That little stint of cooking at the ranch made me all wiggly all over.... lol... 
I also need to figure out how to keep the computer from stealing my time! lol! My poor little tablet died,,, that is where my knitting patterns live.  Thank the Good Lord they were all on a little sd card. I am waiting on my warranty replacement... should have another tablet in hand next week. I am sorta lost without it. I keep getting my computer out to see the patterns and then I get lost in cyber space....lol.....
oh look....google pics......


----------



## Marchwind

My daughter in love and son sent me some tamales from their favorite place in Tucson. There were flavors that most would not appreciate but OMG were they good. I think they had some sent to my sister as a thank you gift so maybe I'll get some at thanksgiving 

WIHH, don't forget I have a psych. background . I'm kind of a nerd about that sort of thing. Plus my "evil step-mother" (she likes to call herself that) wrote a book about death and grieving and all that needs to be done before you die and after you are dead. When my father died she was thrown into a horrible downward spiral without a clue how to handle and deal with anything. She and I worked through a lot of stuff after his death, I stayed with her for about 3 months afterward. It took her about 20 to write the book because it was so difficult to write. I haven't read it yet, tried but couldn't get past a few pages (way too close to home). Anyway, it is sort of a 'how to' book for people dealing with these things.


----------



## Wind in Her Hair

10 years is a very do-able goal.

As to the time management, Mamajohnson, have you thought of setting a timer for your internet time? I also tend to get "lost" in cyberspace an d it's easy to lose whole chunks of days just to surfing - that's fine if there is nothing else you WANT or NEED or INTEND to do - but if it's not - a timer might help. Maybe reward yourself with "fifteen minute internet coupons" for every chore that gets knocked off the "To Do" list. And making that list really helps us stay prioritized on our too-short weekends when we HAVE to get it all done. 

I also work really well when there is a reward/incentive dangling over me - so in order to get me on the dreadmill, I made myself work towards the goal of buying a drum carder. For every 40 minute session on the dreadmill, I gave myself an imaginary dollar towards the purchase of a drum carder.


----------



## Woodpecker

I have my first treatment tomorrow. It should only take a half hour. I'm ready to fight so it's ok.


----------



## Kris in MI

Woodpecker, you will be in my thoughts and prayers tomorrow.


----------



## Marchwind

THAT'S our girl Woodpecker. Go out and kick some cancer butt. Look that ugly sucker in the face and put your hands on your hips and say, NO WAY! I'm not ready and I'm not done fighting. We are right behind you in this rumble. My needles (knitting) are drawn. You have a bunch of ----ed off ladies and a few gentlemen with pointy sticks right there ready to help you in this fight. Hahahahaha! Keep that picture in your head during your treatment 


Hey maybe that would be a great simple way for us to help Woodpecker. If we all dress up in silly costumes/outfits and pose with our needles in the scariest toughest poses we can. Take pictures and send them to Woodpecker and she can look at them whenever she feels weak or afraid. Then she will know we are right there behind her. What do you think?


----------



## Wind in Her Hair

you GO, girl. You can do this! :grouphug:


----------



## Woodpecker

I think you all are great! I have my really pointy Signature Needles ready. Boy they are some pointy weapons!


----------



## weever

Praying. I can't find my pointy sticks, so I'm brandishing my crochet hooks on your behalf. (Not quite the same level of fierceness, I'm afraid.)


----------



## Kris in MI

In lieu of knitting needles, since mine are mostly short tips on circulars or small dpns for socks and won't be very visible in my fist, lol, how about barbecue skewers? I have some very long metal ones that are pretty wicked looking--and this summer I did turn myself briefly into "Kris Kabob-Hands" while carrying venison shish kabobs from the kitchen to the grill. I could probably recreate it (with empty skewers) for a picture. :gaptooth:


----------



## Taylor R.

I'm ready to go apologize to the spider I tried to kill and plead that his forgiveness means my foot will be all better. I know in my head that bones take a while to heal, but it's so not translating to real life very well. I'm stir crazy, I can't sleep, my house is a mess, and my husband gets upset if he comes home to everything done because it means I was not following doctor's orders, and I can't even blame him because it looks like a foot shaped purple balloon when I do attempt it. He also is working between 12 and 14 hours a day, so he's too exhausted to actually get it done himself. :run: I have to allow twice the amount of time normally necessary to do anything that requires me to be on my feet, like run to the store or pick up the kids from school

I've never had a tamale......

Woodpecker, I hope your treatment goes well today! You're always in my thoughts.


----------



## Wind in Her Hair

NEVER HAD A TAMALE!??!?!!?!? you must be kidding! They served them in our public schools when I was a kid -sold 'em at the gas stations, everywhere.


----------



## hercsmama

Hey Svenska!!!
That magazine you were looking for, I think it was back in August or September, which one was it?
I just found my box of Vogue Knitting ones, and I have the Winter issues from this year back to 2010....
I just can't recall if you were looking for the Vogue one, or the Interweave one....

How can anyone never have had a Tamale????:huh:
You poor abused soul.


----------



## SvenskaFlicka

Well, after trying to find it here, and other places, I just gave up and bought the whole book that the pattern I wanted was in! (It was the Interweave magazine I wanted the pattern from.)
I am actually pretty glad I got that book! It has some adorable patterns in it, beside just the one I wanted! 

Thanks for remembering, though!


----------



## frazzlehead

Taylor, that is just horrible - do you have a walking stick to help you? When my ankle goes out on me I have found leaning on a stick really helps a lot - I made one by cutting down a sapling, stripping the bark and then stabbing the base into a rubber cane tip I bought at the drug store for about two bucks. Cheaper than a cane, since I only need it once in awhile. But it helps me not use so much energy to walk around when the foot is bad. 

I'm having a busy day - plans all shifted at the last minute as DH is off working at a structure fire (call came in as he was dropping the kids off at school) so I have to go pick the kids up, do the Soccer Parent thing (which is DH's job, not mine!) and I wont' be home till late!

So I have my library book and I quickly plyed up the yarn I need for the sweater I am working on - had it spun, but not yet plyed and last night I got to where I just about ready for the new yarn so ... that got done! Now to pack up, get dressed, and head out.

Take care and stay warm everyone!


----------



## Taylor R.

I just have a little flat foot shoe. We have walking sticks around the house (my husband's Grandpa is a very talented carver, and walking sticks are his favorite), but for some reason I never thought to use one. I think I'll be digging one of the 'less pretty' ones out of the closet as all the pretty ones are hanging on the walls.

Nope, I guess tamales are just not a big thing here in NE KS. Maybe I'll have to make some for our family Christmas (which takes place in late January). I think our theme this year is Mexican.


----------



## Kris in MI

Taylor, don't feel too bad. I had never had a tamale until about six years ago when my younger son's freshman class had a tamale sale as a fundraiser. One of his classmates was the grandson of people who had owned a mexican restaurant for years, and his grandma offered to handmake all the tamales for the sale if the school would reimburse her for the ingredients. I think it was the most successful fundraiser ever--that poor woman ended up handmaking over a thousand tamales, and there were only 70 kids in the freshman class!

They were really, really good!


----------



## hercsmama

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LTXi04pdUIM[/ame]


----------



## hercsmama

Just setting the mood for the weather we are having, it's wonderful!!!:sing:


----------



## lathermaker

This is what that weird Katadin sheep hair looks like spun....it's really kind of nasty! LOL



















Those hairs sticking out are really coarse and prickly. This would probably make a really nice, tough rug! LOL


----------



## hercsmama

Hmmm, maybe a mat for the front door?
Wow, that's some funky stuff........


----------



## Marchwind

Most hair from "hair sheep" were intended yo be used for tugs, very hard wearing.

Taylor, ouch! That sounds so painful. Just keep in mind that if you do NOT take it easy and follow doctors orders you will be off your foot a LOT longer than anticipated or worse. The walking stick us a great idea, find one that is really stout. How about crutches? Asking for forgiveness from the spider might help.

Hercsmama, the video isn't working  

SvenskaFlicka, it that the sweater you are working on now?


----------



## hercsmama

Well that's odd. It worked for me, it did take a second to load though....
It's just him singing the song, nothing else....


----------



## MDKatie

I am thinking of you, Woodpecker!! I hope your treatment went well today. That cancer better be scared...there are lots of angry knitters and crocheters here, just waiting for a chance to get at it! 

I'm currently in Ocean City (MD) for a work conference. The conference lasted Tues-today, and my husband joined me today and we're staying until Satuday morning. We got a great rate on an oceanfront room, and I'm loving it!! I'm currently doing my favorite thing....watching cheesy Christmas movies on the Hallmark Channel, knitting, and playing on the internet.  DH is napping next to me.


----------



## SvenskaFlicka

Nope, I'm working on a different sweater for someone else right now. The one from Interweave has to be kept 100% under wraps right now. 

You'll see it eventually!


----------



## Woodpecker

Thank you all my treatment went smoothly today. Thank you also for all the prayers.

I have to confess I have never had a tamale either.


----------



## weever

I have never had a tamale, either. 

Picture us all in a circle. Hi, my name is weever. I have never had a tamale...


----------



## Kris in MI

Okay, who wants to ship Woodpecker a tamale for every treatment she has?


----------



## BlueberryChick

Yesterday was quite busy. It was our annual flu shot day--the children and I went to the doctor's office for shots (yea for Brittney the Nurse! She's the best flu shot giver EVER!), then on to the store for treats and finally a stop at McDonalds for chicken and fries. No, I'm not above bribery to get the kids to behave for shots.

Last night we did the first big grocery shopping trip in months. We went to Aldi and Sam's and stocked up for the holidays. I still have my baking supplies to buy, but the basics are in the pantry. Whew!

Woodpecker, I'm thinking of you every day and saying prayers for you. And plotting an epic "back off, cancer, that's our Woodpecker" picture...


----------



## 354508

So I bought knitting needles today...  I may be crazy... I just got the hang of crochet...


----------



## Marchwind

Bwaahhhhh!!!! We got another one :bouncy:


----------



## Woodpecker

Yay and welcome!


----------



## BlueberryChick

Plendlful said:


> So I bought knitting needles today...  I may be crazy... I just got the hang of crochet...


 
You've been warned. 

Drop spindles and wheels are next.


----------



## Kris in MI

BlueberryChick said:


> You've been warned.
> 
> Drop spindles and wheels are next.


That is so true. . . every time I go to my LYS and see someone spinning or using a drop spindle, the want kicks in. Doesn't help that every other Saturday is spinning day.


----------



## Taylor R.

Welp, turns out I did need crutches. My doctor did another x-ray and decided the fracture looked worse than it did initially, so I'm officially off of it. :smack: I'll check back in another 2 weeks and see how it's holding up.

I know a guy who makes a great drop spindle for cheap, Plendlful


----------



## 354508

I did look into instructions for making my own a few weeks ago.... Maybe some nice Angora rabbits to get fur from... I've got to finish crocheting Christmas presents before I even think about taking up knitting though!


----------



## 354508

Kris in MI said:


> That is so true. . . every time I go to my LYS and see someone spinning or using a drop spindle, the want kicks in. Doesn't help that every other Saturday is spinning day.


What is LYS?


----------



## BlueberryChick

Plendlful said:


> What is LYS?


Local Yarn Shop--very dangerous places :teehee:


----------



## betty modin

Welcome-so glad you joined us.

I should warn you that once you are spinning, fiber animals are a logical next step. I ended up moving so I could get a spinners flock-700 miles north!

I love my little shetlands-and I'm grateful daily to be where I am. But there are people who don't understand such things....

betty


----------



## 354508

Well DH and I are in the planning stages of getting meat rabbits, I think we could make room for a few Angoras too


----------



## Marchwind

They are a LOT of work and a bit tricky to spin but I personally love the fiber.


----------



## Pigeon Lady

I've been out of the loop here. Woodpecker, honey, I'm so sorry to here of your test results! Keeping you in our prayers and will put you on the church prayer list and MIL's church in NC too.


----------



## Pigeon Lady

What exactly is a Tamale? I thought it was something you grow in the garden, some kind of pepper.


----------



## Woodpecker

Pigeon Lady said:


> What exactly is a Tamale? I thought it was something you grow in the garden, some kind of pepper.


I was thinking the same thing, thanks for asking!


----------



## Lythrum

Tamales are one of the most amazing foods known to man. :gaptooth: They are usually found in Mexican or Tex-Mex restaurants. You cook up some spicy fillings, usually meat of some sort. Take dried corn husks, spread a mixture of masa cornmeal and some fat (usually lard), put some meat in the middle, roll it up, and cook it, usually by steaming. I looooove tamales.


----------



## 354508

I finished making christmas hats for mom and nephew, now I'm working on a scarf for my dsd. I found the pattern on ravelry ( thanks for the referral ladies) I should be able to whip it up in a few days time.


----------



## Marchwind

See if this works https://www.google.com/#q=tamales. Click on images at the top.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm

Lythrum said:


> , put some meat in the middle, roll it up, and cook it,


I like using a bit of the broth (chicken or beef) that I've cooked the meat up in to mix with the masa & lard.

OR you can make sweet tamales with fruit ... like pineapple & raisins! A good (Mexican) friend taught me how to make tamales last year. We put up about 20 dozen one afternoon.


----------



## hercsmama

Hey all! 
Woodpecker, keeping you in my thoughts.
Plendful, Welcome!

Not a lot of fiber stuff the last week or so, but, we have floors!!
Love them!!
Here's a pic I took , we had just gotten started laying them. The color is a bit off, as they actually look like Red Cedar, and the wall color is not quite that bright.
Colton was our helper for a day, he's wearing his "Tree Frog" onsie I made him last fall, I can't recall if I ever posted a pic of it..it was way to big last year, but he lives in it now!!
He was a big "help" to his Pepaw and LaLa, I can tell you.:teehee:
I can't believe how big the little maniac is getting!


----------



## Wind in Her Hair

love the flors and the frog suit is adorable as is that little angel! 

Are you ready for winter????

Your wheel in the back ground looks SO much like my Patience! They could be sisters!


----------



## hercsmama

We certainly hope we're ready!
We have 7 cords of wood, and full propane tanks.
As to Miss Saraphine, she normally sits near the Wood Stove, but the floors were going in at the time. 
Colton has learned not to touch her anymore, thanks goodness. As moving her every time he came over was not working for me. Besides blocking the electrical sockets he can reach, we refuse to totally "child proof". He needs to learn what no is:nono:, and I will say he is doing a great job of it. One no is all it takes, he's such a good little maniac, LOL!!

He does "ask" if he can spin her, he'll walk over to her and say, "LaLa, sit?", that means he want me to sit so he can climb in my lap, and then I treadle. He just loves it.


----------



## Forerunner

*insert critically mechanical mind, here*

Debi, do you have any issues with your wheel's temperament, sitting so close to a heat source ?


----------



## hercsmama

No, not at all. Of course she is about, oh maybe, 3 or 4 feet away. Maybe a bit more, and sort of off to the side. So not directly in the major heat path.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm

Colton is an adorable maniac!! Love the frog suit and that floor is gorgeous!!!


----------



## Wind in Her Hair

Forerunner said:


> *insert critically mechanical mind, here*
> 
> Debi, do you have any issues with your wheel's temperament, sitting so close to a heat source ?


My wheels all sit in the same room with the heat source - the fireplace with a woodstove/catalytic converter insert. Unless you are standing right in front of the blower, you don't get cooked. In fact, since heat rises, and the mantle above my fireplace gets nice and warm but even the candles up there don't soften - so the heat is pretty well dispersed. 

So far - so good. 










One thing I learned recently on the Canadian Produciton Wheel forum is that the reason the joints on our old wheels weren't glued was to allow for shrinkage and expanding due to changes in the humidity. If you glued 'em or nailed 'em - then THATS when the drive wheel would warp. :sob:


----------



## Forerunner

_That_ will be something to keep in mind, Wind...... :thumb:


----------



## Marchwind

I know my Country Craftsman is not glued at all either. When it is dry it rattles. It's all held together by wood pegs and leather. WhenI had a wood stove I never had any problem with my wheels being in the same small room with the wood stove.


----------



## hercsmama

FR, are you planning on making a wheel?
Inquiring minds want to know......:cowboy:


----------



## Forerunner

It will take a slight shift in my economy, but, yeah.....

I have Frazzle's Indian Head parts just itching to be installed in a frame and start churning out worsted-to-bulky Lincoln, Rambouillet and a few miscellaneous fleeces worth of fluffy lusciousness........ :whistlin:


----------



## SvenskaFlicka

I just won the Grand Prize in the "Vikings" TV show cosplay contest. I never dressed like one of them, just entered while dressed as a real Viking while I was up at Hostfest. Well, I won! I get a BlueRay boxed set of the first season, and a "Vikings Show Asset", like a signed script or something.

:nanner: 

This is a fun day!


----------



## Wind in Her Hair

so cool, Svenskaflicka!!! 

Maybe they will just whisk you away to guest star next season as the beautiful long-lost daughter of...whatshisname. Alfgar? Lothbrook? Ragnar? Travis! That guy. Or maybe his new love interest!  :kiss:


----------



## Marchwind

How cool! Congratulations,


----------



## Kasota

Hercsmama, that is an utterly adorable tree frog onesie! Almost as cute as the wee one. 

I don't know what a tamale is, either. I had to look it. They sound delicious! 

Wind in her Hair - that is a beautiful room. It looks so warm and inviting! 

Woodpecker, I am new here but surely will be keeping you in my thoughts and prayers. And I will raise my crochet hook along with everyone else's, too! From what I have read you are no quiter. A strong spirit goes a long way and prayers matter. My aunt was diagnosed with a rare form of blood cancer. They gave her about a year to live. That was several decades ago. She is now 91 years old. My mom also had a very rough bout of stage 4 and they told her pretty much the same thing. That was 8 years ago. She is now 87 and though slowing down, she spent a chunk of time this summer out in the gardens, weeding and planting and being the cruise director for things she can't do due to her age. Your story is one that is close to my heart. 

I also just have to say to everyone that I am so glad that I found this place. Everyone has been so warm and welcoming. I work full time (and then some) and take care of my elderly mom so I honestly don't get out much. This place is like a breath of fresh air.


----------



## Woodpecker

Kasota said:


> Hercsmama, that is an utterly adorable tree frog onesie! Almost as cute as the wee one.
> 
> I don't know what a tamale is, either. I had to look it. They sound delicious!
> 
> Wind in her Hair - that is a beautiful room. It looks so warm and inviting!
> 
> Woodpecker, I am new here but surely will be keeping you in my thoughts and prayers. And I will raise my crochet hook along with everyone else's, too! From what I have read you are no quiter. A strong spirit goes a long way and prayers matter. My aunt was diagnosed with a rare form of blood cancer. They gave her about a year to live. That was several decades ago. She is now 91 years old. My mom also had a very rough bout of stage 4 and they told her pretty much the same thing. That was 8 years ago. She is now 87 and though slowing down, she spent a chunk of time this summer out in the gardens, weeding and planting and being the cruise director for things she can't do due to her age. Your story is one that is close to my heart.
> 
> I also just have to say to everyone that I am so glad that I found this place. Everyone has been so warm and welcoming. I work full time (and then some) and take care of my elderly mom so I honestly don't get out much. This place is like a breath of fresh air.


Thank you very much and welcome.


----------



## Two Tracks

Taylor R. said:


> Welp, turns out I did need crutches. My doctor did another x-ray and decided the fracture looked worse than it did initially, so I'm officially off of it. :smack: I'll check back in another 2 weeks and see how it's holding up.
> 
> I know a guy who makes a great drop spindle for cheap, Plendlful


Sorry to hear of this, hope you'll heal fast


----------



## Wind in Her Hair

Welcome, Kasota- we are in MN, too- up north of Crosslake-north of Brainerd.

Thanksgiving Day was interesting. I got up at 4 am, got all my chopping, dicing, sauteeing and mixing done, and just when I was ready to pop in the pecan pie and the turkey- kablooooooey- the oven died. Electronic failure. Boo. :sob:

My quick-thinking, Eagle Scout-of-a-husband leapt up and said "Don't panic!"

Being the flexible, improvising preppers that we are, we have skills- and this gave us a good excuse to use them- so


we cooked the turkey on the charcoal grill outside (it was 18ÂºF and snowing) and 

we let the fire in the fireplace burn down to coals, brought out the trusty Dutch Oven, grabbed some stones I decorate with that I gathered on Lake Superior to use as a trivet in the bottom of the Dutch Oven, placed the pecan pie on the rocks, put the lid on and buried it in the coals in the fireplace. Voila.

NOT TEOTWAwKI Thanksgiving. :grin:


----------



## Kasota

Wind in Her Hair - I am in Duluth - we are almost neighbors!! 

Congratulations on having "Plan B." Wooot! It all looks yummy!

I am soooooooooo tired this morning. Bleary eyed and craving another cup of coffee. Last night, just before I was headed for bed, I thought I would just look...just LOOK, mind you...to see what spinning wheels there are out there. I scanned Craig's List but the pickings were few. Oh, just a few more minutes won't hurt anything...I'll search a few more places. I'm not actually buying one... I'm just looking, right? Just in case? All those pictures lead to "How does that contraption work? How do you make it go?" You Tube. Oh, my heavens it was the death of me. 

I was up all night watching You Tubes on drop spindle thingies and others on what the parts of a spinning wheel are and tutorials on how to make a spinning wheel go and on and on and on....

Now my brain is bursting at the seams with strange and unfamiliar words. I love words almost as much as fiber. Now alll these strange words are flapping around like chickens in a new coop looking for a place to roost. 

I think I am in trouble. Deep, deep trouble. 

Already, I am beginning to rationalize. Some of the videos I watched were so peaceful and calm...an artist's practiced hand at her craft...the steady turning of the wheel, the rhythm of hands and foot and wheel and a growing batch of spun wool. So peaceful. It would be good for stress relief! 

That IT! Spinning would be good for my health by lowering my blood pressure. It could keep me off of high blood pressure medication and SAVE me from the dangers of chemical side effects!!!!


----------



## Forerunner

What's that I hear ?

The sound of highly impassioned and productively focused obsession ?

Music to my ears.......... 








:grouphug:


----------



## Pearl B

Hi Kasota,

For drop spindle youtube vids I like Abby Franquemont
[YOUTUBE]drXid5cT0y8[/YOUTUBE] 
& Megan Lacore
[YOUTUBE]7gXTWgMeMgI[/YOUTUBE]
Megans got a few tutorials on all aspects of using a drop spindle.
Good Luck. Ive picked mine back up & am trying to spend at least 
30 min's a day with it.


WIHH, Great save on the Turkey & pie!!

I went to my local church yesterday for Thanksgiving. The pastor smoked a
couple of Turkeys. Ive never had smoked turkey before & it was really pretty good!


----------



## Kasota

Thanks for the videos, Pearl! 

Is it hard to learn to do? She makes it looks so easy. Is it best to start with a drop spindle or is it easier to learn on a wheel?


----------



## Pearl B

Your Welcome!
Abby is kinda of an authority on drop spindle. She does make it look easy. 
I pretty muched learned how to prep fiber from watching Megan, she has a bunch of videos on her channel.

I personally found it easier to learn to spin on a wheel. Ive tried with the drop spindle on & off for over a year. I still fumble with it quite a bit. That's kinda why Im practicing again. Plus Im taking a 2 of my wheels apart & painting them. Just in case I don't get them back together so good, Im getting used to my spindles again.

It does go easier, at least for me with more practice. My hardest part is joins. The yarn keeps slipping on me & I wind up with a skinny join. Its only as thick as a piece of thread. Im learning, more fiber on a join!! Always keep some pressure on the yarn or it unwinds & when you start back up it slips & gets skinny parts till you get going.

Good luck, its all fun. I do prefer my wheels though.

Eta, I found it easier to learn on a wheel. I started with a spindle. I can still accomplish much more with a wheel than a spindle.
It really is a matter of which one you click with.


----------



## BlueberryChick

Kasota, welcome! As has been said before, this is a friendly group, but they are terrible enablers. I innocently wandered in here a couple of years ago with nothing more than a few crochet hooks, and am now tha proud owner of a collection of knitting needles, a drop spindle, two wheels and a stash of yarn and fiber for spinning. (Not to mention the hand cards I got for my birthday!)

YouTube is my friend. I've learned so much from watching videos. Last month at SAFF (southeast fiber fair) I took a class from Abby Franquemont and she's a great teacher. It was really cool to watch her spin, both with a spindle and on a wheel.

Glad to have you, Kasota!


----------



## Kasota

Thanks for the tips and warm welcome. I am leaning toward starting out with a wheel. 

I can't believe I just typed that.


----------



## IowaLez

I have not been on here in almost a month, I think. Sorry to be gone so long. And a welcome to the newcomer/s to the Fiber Forum!

Woodpecker, I am so sorry to learn of your diagnosis. I will keep you in my prayers and thoughts every day. This must be so difficult for you, and your family... It does sound like you are going through the grieving process, which is healthy and normal; I went thru it when I found out I had FAP. The anger was the hardest part to get through for me. It took me 2 years to get over it all, but I am guilty of having liberally wallowed in my negativity, which wasn't very productive... So I don't recommend you do like me... One thing, not to be negative or morbid, but I would get a Medical Power of Attorney made up, and a Living Will, if I were you. I did mine for free thru the Iowa State Bar Association. I sent them a SASE and they sent me forms and I had two friends witness them. That way you AND your family can rest a tad easier, and you have the peace of mind knowing that any time you can't make decisions for yourself, your Drs and health care team, and your relatives, know your exact wishes at all times and are bound to abide by them. I also keep a small paper in my purse with emergency information, basic medical history and prescription list.

About a month ago now, my daughter Luci almost died on a Friday night. She happened to be in Rochester, MN, and had 3 other women with her and they called 911. She had a headache and took 2 Aleve tablets, and went into anaphylactic shock. The police and EMTs (6 all together) rushed her to the Mayo Clinic ER, and she had 7 people working on her. Her blood pressure dropped so low it was pretty bad, 70/30. She was released the next morning, and now has to carry 2 epi pens, and take a cocktail of 8 different antihistamines when she has trouble. She has a lot of allergies, but to Aleve, she had used it before with no trouble.

We are remodeling our only bathroom, it hasn't been redone since the early 70's but the floor is 1937, and the room needs a lot of work. It is nice I get to choose the colors. I am going with Italian Country decor, kinda Tuscan. Putting on all new drawer and cupboard hardware, and it's gonna be nice when we get it done. Still painting the cupboards, that color doesn't cover so well. The ceiling, walls and woodwork have to be painted yet. And then lay a new floor.

We got back Friday evening from my Mom's home for the Holiday. Unfortunately I went off into a full-blown manic attack, and EVERYBODY knew something was wrong with me, I was so embarrassed. I see my psychiatrist on the 12th, and we have to get me fixed up. And even tho I do HRT, now it isn't working and I get hot flashes that are terrible, and it makes me agitated and feeling ill. I'm going to see a Women's Health Clinic lady Dr at mayo when I go up there the first week of January, I can't handle this too much longer. My Primary Care Dr is great, but we are having communication problems and I am not happy with it.

Okay... Drum Roll, Please!

And I just have to brag about my SUPER DUPER score at the Salvation Army store in my Mom's town in MN, near St Paul. They had a Black Friday sale with all clothes 50% off. So the mink coat I found there, cost me exactly $14.99!!!!







That is NOT a Typo!!!! :dance:

It is full-length skins, too (it is not a full-length coat). And the lining is incredible! I've never had a real fur coat of any kind before, and I could not afford one in my dreams. It is just a tad tight in the shoulders, but if I lose the weight I want, it will be perfect. I'm down 5 pounds, maybe another 10 or so and it will fit, but I want to lose 50 total. For most of my life I have been under 120 pounds, and if I try hard, I CAN get there. I did it once before, but then a new med made me gain it back. Just gotta get "Somebody I Know" to not watch the food and cooking channels all the time. Suffering diet hunger is made much worse watching food being cooked and eaten on TV.


----------



## Marchwind

Hahaha, Kasota we warned you . It isn't hard but it does take a lot if practice and some sense of dedication and stubbornness. We have helped teach many people to spin.


----------



## Pearl B

Congrats Iowa Lez!

That mink is a total score. I really miss the thrift shops in Seattle. I'm in a really small town & the thrift stores here are horrible.


----------



## Wind in Her Hair

Score! Wow, Lez- that will be soooooooooooo nice. I know that when I lived in Texas I could not understand anyone wearing fur - but now that I live here, I sure do. 

I have a fur Mad Bomber and chopper mitts that I wear when it is that arctic cold that is so brutal. Yesterday we started the day at 0ÂºF. Yikes. 

How scary about your daughter- tha is so frightening - that a person can develop an allergy to ANYTHING at ANYTIME. 

I hope your doctors will be able to get you levelled out soon - it must be so fustrating when that happens to you.


----------



## Marchwind

The new FAC is up for December. Please post there from now on. here is the direct link http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/co...s/501911-fac-december-2013-a.html#post6843020


----------

